# Real Deal Colby Dogs



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm interested in learning more about the Colby bloodline. What I know so far is it's one of the oldest and purest bloodlines of APBT. I know much confusion surrounds the bloodline. With so many people running around spouting they have a "Coby pit" Like it's some sort of breed. The first time I ever heard of one was when I first got into the breed and my friend always talked about her uncles "Coby Pit" Yes, actually said it like that. Then she told me that Helena's mom was "Coby" because she had black pigment spots. lol I obviously found out this was hooey when I learned about the dogs and bloodlines. 

So true to paper how do real deal Colby dogs behave, their average sizes and builds. Their average colors? From looking at colbydogs website from the original family and breeder I see they mostly range in blacks, whites, brindles. And I've never seen one with a red nose. Do red noses occur in the line often? 

Are there any kennels out there breeding real deal Colby dogs? Or ones that have primary Colby in their breeding? What activities do Colby dogs excel at, what our their strengths, weaknesses and temperaments like? 

I would really like to only hear from people who know their dog is Colby from pedigree and not "assumped" opinion of Colby! Thanks!

And if you have them post pictures!


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

try Origin of APBT they have alot of info on the colby line


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

getting a colby dog is like winning the lotto.IT AINT GONNA HAPPIN BRO!!!SERIOUSLY THOUGH ABOUT THE SAME ODDS


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

SEARCH TO SEE PICTURES


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just bought the book Colby's Book of the American Pitbull Terrier. It is a great book. I would recommend t to everyone.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

matthew said:


> getting a colby dog is like winning the lotto.IT AINT GONNA HAPPIN BRO!!!SERIOUSLY THOUGH ABOUT THE SAME ODDS


I'm not your bro! :rofl:

Anyhow, I know they got to be out there. I know a guy on another forum got one a couple years ago straight from Colby himself. So unless Colby keeps all breeding rights I can't see how there are not some kennels allowed to produce them. It's hard to find reliable pictures with so many people claiming to have one.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally would not own a pure Colby dog. I have seen so many, that were weak nerved. The ones (about 10-15 of them)I seen were from Mike and Louis Colby and the pasco's stuff down from that. The ones I met, were extremely soft, skittish, and very little prey drive. Now when they were outcrossed, they were alot better. I had several friends who got their dogs right from the source and the dogs were lacking so many bull dog traits, it was sad. They were definately not the Colby dogs of the past, IMO. You would be better off getting a redboy dog which goes back to Colby's Dime.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Without papers its gunna be pointless IMO.

Example, someone comes to my work with a blue that has white half way down his legs and so forth-here and there-and claims Colby blood. The dog is gorgeous and it stands tall like a freaking Giraffe but with the controversy around blues its hard to believe this dog would fit the bill of a true Colby dog.

As far as prey drive, at the time the OG Colbys were bread it was a more common thing. Now there is lots of controversy around that as well ( especially with our "man eating" breed ). Unless Colby claims ton of prey drive I would consider it better to be left a family dog this day and age. Now if its lots of flight aside from lack of prey I would be concerned.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I'm not your bro! :rofl:
> 
> Anyhow, I know they got to be out there. I know a guy on another forum got one a couple years ago straight from Colby himself. So unless Colby keeps all breeding rights I can't see how there are not some kennels allowed to produce them. It's hard to find reliable pictures with so many people claiming to have one.


Eeeesh didnt mean to offend. Your right your not my bro, its a type of slang, a figure of speech if you will. Call every one man, dude, bro regardless of gender so please keep it light.

Anyways colbys are out there yes and I wish you best in finding/owning one. The odds are certainly on your side.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Colby dogs are not hard to find. I believe you can still buy right off the Colby yard. There are also several side kennels breeding Colby. Now as to quality I can't say as I don't deal with Colbys myself.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

matthew said:


> Eeeesh didnt mean to offend. Your right your not my bro, its a type of slang, a figure of speech if you will. Call every one man, dude, bro regardless of gender so please keep it light.
> 
> Anyways colbys are out there yes and I wish you best in finding/owning one. The odds are certainly on your side.


I wasn't offended, I thought it was funny. Because my name is "shes got heart" and it says I'm "expecting" in my siggy.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Colby dogs are not hard to find. I believe you can still buy right off the Colby yard. There are also several side kennels breeding Colby. Now as to quality I can't say as I don't deal with Colbys myself.


Do you know the names of the side kennels?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Do you know the names of the side kennels?


I can't find the link to the kennel, but its either CD pits harnesses or Stillwater that raises Colby. I have seen several others however have never booked marked them since they aren't something I am interested in.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

www.aliaskennels.com


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

matthew said:


> Welcome to...


Thank you so much!!

I love their male Sharkey he is what I call a Pit Bull!


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

no problem. prices aint bad either. check out there for sale dogs


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

ya sharkey is for sale for $600. granted hes 7 years old but a steal nonetheless


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

John P Colby started this bloodline in 1889 if you go to the John P. Colby website they will go into the breeding history and they also give you links to breeders of the actual Colby bloodline.The Colby family still breeds here is an email for Lou Colby if you want an origional Colby bloodline dog. [email protected] good luck


----------



## pmartinez81 (Oct 7, 2012)

Loking for a colby breeder close to Houston, Tx. Anyone know of any???


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pmartinez81 said:


> Loking for a colby breeder close to Houston, Tx. Anyone know of any???


this thread is almost 3 years old. u'd be better off starting a new thread to ask this question


----------

